# Driving - not importing - car in Spain (complicated!)



## DreamDoLove (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi all,

I'd really appreciate some input from those of you in the know about cars - I'm in a complicated situation (I think). So if you have time to wade through this and chip in, thanks a million!

*Free car..!*

We were looking at buying a car/minivan-type thing here, and I rang my mechanic back in Belfast to pick his brains about a couple of things. He gave his input - and then he offered me a free car! Now I trust this man completely - he's looked after me so well for years, I've recommended him to friends and family many, many times, and they've all gone on to use him regularly. So yes, it's a left-hand-drive Golf estate, that a family member had been using abroad. They've now upgraded and this is just sitting off-road, he says it's in 100% shape and just needs a clean-out. So he could un-SORN it, MOT it and sign it over to me (and I'd sort out tax, insurance etc.).

*Transport*

So... my dad's offered to drive it over from Northern Ireland when they come to visit in March. I'm going to fly back, sort paperwork, clean it out and then fill it up with some more of our musical instruments etc., and share the driving on the way back. I'm about to start researching ferry options and thought I'd check if any of you have been looking at it recently and have tips. 

- I believe the route from somewhere in the south of Ireland to Santander stopped a year or two back? 
- My dad's a big fan of the tunnel, so we're thinking it'd probably be Dublin-Holyhead, across to the tunnel, down through France etc. Does anyone have any better ideas, and/or tips on finding the best price? 

*Driving it*

I'm here on a temporary NIE number only, as I don't know yet how long I/we will be here/how often I'll be back in the UK doing work this year. My partner's got a 5-month contract ('til mid-June) and we'll decide after that - because he's over the 3 months of course he went for the NIE and residency at the same time (apologies if I'm mis-naming the elements) - he's going to do the padrón bit this week. 

I know if I spend 183 days I'd become automatically resident - and I believe after 6 months of the car being here, it'd need to be matriculated/I'd need to get plates changed, perhaps have to adjust headlights etc. - or try and sell it and buy local at that point.

But for now at least I'm still a UK resident, with a UK driver's license, and I'll get back on full UK insurance when I get this car switched over to my name, taxed etc. (I'm currently just a named driver on my partner's parents' car insurance, as is he.) Thus, I wouldn't be importing the car yet, but could use it legally/safely (it's left-hand-drive as I say) here for three months while we decide whether we'll stay. 

-Am I right in thinking it's common for insurance companies in the UK to insure you for European driving for 90 days - so I'd have to check the details of that; whether I could return to the UK after 90 days and then come back to start another 90 days? Does anyone know of an insurance company that insures you for longer than 90 days? It is UK insurance I need/am eligible for at this point, isn't it - not Spanish?

- How about my partner? He's got a UK driver's license, is a named driver only on his parents' UK insurance - but if he's on that more permanent NIE/will shortly be on the padrón/is working here until June without leaving, does he now need a Spanish driver's license/insurance to drive this UK car?

*Timings*
We got here early Jan; if I go home late March, I've left Spain before my 3 month NIE expires. 

- If I return a week later (end of March), can I renew it for another 3 months, or would it be permanent then? If we're not sure then if we want to stay here permanently, I don't have to renew it in March do I - I'd have 3 months to register again so would have to decide or leave the country by end of June? (Our rental contract is only 'til end of June anyway and we were planning on leaving Spain 1st July.)

Heartfelt thanks to anyone who's still with me! Have read conflicting info online and info that doesn't apply (bringing RHD vehicle from UK to Spain), and with my status being different from my boyfriend's we're even more confused! Would really appreciate any insights. Cheers!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Firstly, you only go on the padron if you are PERMANENTLY resident here.

After 183 days (total in a calendar year) you automatically become TAX resident in Spain. After 90 days (contiguous days), you should register by signing on the list of foreigners.

If you are truly non-resident, then you could ask your insurance company if that is a total of 90 days insurance abroad per year or can you make multiple trips.

You keep saying partner - is that husband & wife or simply partners? It makes a BIG difference in Spain.

Also, make sure the car is free of all debts - it might have been taken out of Spain (or wherever) and the debts never paid. You will be responsible for these debts if you bring it back to Spain.

To change it to Spanish plates may cost more than the car's worth - check if the lights need changing (costly) or can be adjusted. To avoid the "import tax", you need to be able to prove that you've owned it for the last 6 months (some say it's 12 months) before bringing it to Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Firstly, you only go on the padron if you are PERMANENTLY resident here.


It doesn't have to be PERMANENT. You go on the padrón if your home (rented or owned) in Spain is where you spend most of your time - i.e. more than half the year. 

Which is why those who aren't here most of the time shouldn't go on the padrón - it's essentially the same requirements as for tax residency. The padrón is one thing hacienda would take into account when deciding tax residency. 

Simply - if you are on the padrón, you have effectively declared that Spain is your main place of residence.


----------



## DreamDoLove (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi there, and thanks for commenting. I know it's tax residency after 183 days, and if I'm staying that long it'll be because we've decided to stay here permanently, and I'll also be moving my business here (I'm a sole trader), and we'll be applying to be permanent residents. Currently, I'm not resident, as I'm only on the temporary NIE, would be leaving within three months (to go get car), and would be staying less than 3 months again on my return. After that if we returned, I (we) would be going for full residency.




snikpoh said:


> Firstly, you only go on the padron if you are PERMANENTLY resident here.
> 
> After 90 days (contiguous days), you should register by signing on the list of foreigners.


...is this signing on the list of foreigners not the padrón? So I'm not on it yet as I'll be here under 3 months (and you are supposed to do it within 3 months, or if you're planning to stay permanently). My partner (not husband) has been told to do it by his boss/her gestor, because of his 5-month work contract. 



snikpoh said:


> Also, make sure the car is free of all debts - it might have been taken out of Spain (or wherever) and the debts never paid. You will be responsible for these debts if you bring it back to Spain.


 Cheers, it is indeed debt-free.



snikpoh said:


> To change it to Spanish plates may cost more than the car's worth - check if the lights need changing (costly) or can be adjusted. To avoid the "import tax", you need to be able to prove that you've owned it for the last 6 months (some say it's 12 months) before bringing it to Spain.


Yeah, I've heard plates could be a grand - if that was the case, I'll get rid! We originally had a budget of €1-1,200 for a purchase... And yeah, I definitely wouldn't be able to skip import tax - so again, might be best to get rid.

Thanks for your comment!


----------



## DreamDoLove (Jan 16, 2016)

Have just seen your comment Xabiac - thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DreamDoLove said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'd really appreciate some input from those of you in the know about cars - I'm in a complicated situation (I think). So if you have time to wade through this and chip in, thanks a million!
> 
> ...


You have a NIE number (presumably on a white cert.) That doesn't expire. Only the cert. does. Even if you don't leave - or if you leave & never come back - that number won't expire. 

That is separate to signing on the list of EU residents/registering as resident or whatever we're calling it this week. 

You are required to do that if you are here, or intend to be here 90+ consecutive days. When you do that you will be issued a green cert/card. It will have *the same NIE number* so make sure that you put it on the form (EX18) . Yes if you leave before the 90 days is up & return later the clock is indeed reset, since you're an EU citizen.


----------



## DreamDoLove (Jan 16, 2016)

Great, thanks for the confirmation - and sorry yes, I did mean I'm on a temporary cert, not number! Head's fried. Thanks again for your time!


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

What age is the Golf? Very much doubt it will be a grand to import, unless it is a fairly recent model?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

DreamDoLove said:


> ...is this signing on the list of foreigners not the padrón? So I'm not on it yet as I'll be here under 3 months (and you are supposed to do it within 3 months, or if you're planning to stay permanently). My partner (not husband) has been told to do it by his boss/her gestor, because of his 5-month work contract.


No, completely different things handled by different offices for different reasons.


----------



## DreamDoLove (Jan 16, 2016)

Elromeral - I think it's 1998, so does that mean the plate change could be a lot cheaper?

Snikpoh - are you talking about the residencia? As I say, my partner applied for that along with the NIE (after the NIE bit he went to the policia and got another piece of paper with another number that he said was to do with social security; he's to bring that back to Cadiz). 

So he's worried that as a (new) Spanish resident (by the time I bring it over in May) he's not insured to drive a UK-registered car, and I'm wondering does anyone here know about that?

Cheers!


----------



## DreamDoLove (Jan 16, 2016)

*March, not May - on mobile view and can't see how to edit...


----------



## DreamDoLove (Jan 16, 2016)

Okay - found an article saying it's illegal for Spanish residents to drive a car with foreign plates, and that I could drive a UK car here as a non-resident, but I'm the only one who could. So I'd be spending a load on ferries to bring over a car that my partner couldn't use for his commute! Looks like we'll be turning down the free car offer and just buying Spanish, since I can't matriculate it 'cos of not having owned it for 6 months beforehand. (I say "just", of course, knowing it ain't simple either... Prob go for a gestor.) Thanks for all the replies!

/SNIP/


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

DreamDoLove said:


> Snikpoh - are you talking about the residencia? As I say, my partner applied for that along with the NIE (after the NIE bit he went to the policia and got another piece of paper with another number that he said was to do with social security; he's to bring that back to Cadiz).
> 
> So he's worried that as a (new) Spanish resident (by the time I bring it over in May) he's not insured to drive a UK-registered car, and I'm wondering does anyone here know about that?
> 
> Cheers!


There's no such thing as 'residencia' - this is an old term that doesn't exist any more.

Some people still use that term which is why I always try and put "sign on the foreigners list (aka residencia)".

Your partner won't have gone to the police for anything to do with social security. Here's a brief rundown of what to get where;

NIE can be obtained from the extranjaria (normally associated with the National Police station but not always). You will be given a white A4 sheet with your NIE on it.
Signing on the list of foreigners (aka residencia) is also done at the extranjaria. You then get a green certificate/card with your NIE on it.
SS number is obtained (here anyway) from the INSS offices





DreamDoLove said:


> Okay - found an article saying it's illegal for Spanish residents to drive a car with foreign plates, and that I could drive a UK car here as a non-resident, but I'm the only one who could. So I'd be spending a load on ferries to bring over a car that my partner couldn't use for his commute! Looks like we'll be turning down the free car offer and just buying Spanish, since I can't matriculate it 'cos of not having owned it for 6 months beforehand. (I say "just", of course, knowing it ain't simple either... Prob go for a gestor.) Thanks for all the replies!
> 
> /SNIP/


Not quite - you can drive a UK plated vehicle here (that you own) for up to 6 months whilst you are in the process of registering it or when on holiday as a non-resident.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

DreamDoLove said:


> Elromeral - I think it's 1998, so does that mean the plate change could be a lot cheaper?
> !


Yes, based on the age, value when new and estimate of CO2 emissions (could not find it for that age of car) the amount of "import duty" will only be about 50€ which is great. However being Spain, you have to cross the palms of several others as follows:
First ITV: 150€
Number plates: 35€
Traffico: 120€
Road tax: dependent on area?
Lights: may need lhd ones?

When I did this I paid someone 150€ to do all the leg work. If you have the time and patience you can do it all yourself. You will also need a Certificate of conformity for this car, which you should find online for free.

Another alternative may be to drive it down as planned then try to sell it here to someone who is wanting to return to the UK?


----------



## DreamDoLove (Jan 16, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> Not quite - you can drive a UK plated vehicle here (that you own) for up to 6 months whilst you are in the process of registering it or when on holiday as a non-resident.


Hi there, sorry for late reply - I need to change my notification settings somewhere 'cos I didn't see this 'til now. Just checking what the "Not quite" was referring to? I know I can drive a UK plated car here up to 6 months, but I'd found an article saying that only I as the owner could drive it - rendering it useless to my partner. ("EU citizens who are not Spanish residents may drive their foreign-registered vehicles (cars, motorbikes and caravans) in Spain for up to 180 days (six months) in a calendar year as long as it is road-worthy in the country in which it is registered. *In this case, only the owner of the vehicle may drive it*. - See more at: https://www.angloinfo.com/spain/how-to/page/spain-transport-vehicle-ownership-importing-a-vehicle#sthash.8x7ikcv3.dpuf") 

...this seems odd; don't many people on driving holidays abroad share the driving?? I don't see any reference to just the owner driving it on the DVLA website either (https://www.gov.uk/taking-vehicles-out-of-uk/for-less-than-12-months)...


----------



## DreamDoLove (Jan 16, 2016)

el romeral said:


> Yes, based on the age, value when new and estimate of CO2 emissions (could not find it for that age of car) the amount of "import duty" will only be about 50€ which is great. However being Spain, you have to cross the palms of several others as follows:
> First ITV: 150€
> Number plates: 35€
> Traffico: 120€
> ...


Thanks for that good info, and sorry I'm only seeing it now! (Need to change my notification settings obviously...) 

So I'm going back to NI next month, and am thinking again about picking up this car (we'd given up and started looking at buying Spanish - then read that you need a 1-year rental contract to do that, which we don't have). I read on angloinfo.com that only I could drive it as a tourist here, as the owner - so my partner wouldn't be able to use it for the commute. We don't know yet if he has a job in September/if we'll be staying in Spain, so wouldn't matriculate it yet - and I believe it has to be owned for 6 months before it can be matriculated anyway. So now I'm wondering if I can drive it into Spain, transfer ownership to my partner online straight away, so he can drive it (as the owner), and then after 6 months it'll legally have to be matriculated and he'll have owned it for 6 months. 

...is this harebrained..?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

DreamDoLove said:


> Thanks for that good info, and sorry I'm only seeing it now! (Need to change my notification settings obviously...)
> 
> So I'm going back to NI next month, and am thinking again about picking up this car (we'd given up and started looking at buying Spanish - then read that you need a 1-year rental contract to do that, which we don't have). I read on angloinfo.com that only I could drive it as a tourist here, as the owner - so my partner wouldn't be able to use it for the commute. We don't know yet if he has a job in September/if we'll be staying in Spain, so wouldn't matriculate it yet - and I believe it has to be owned for 6 months before it can be matriculated anyway. So now I'm wondering if I can drive it into Spain, transfer ownership to my partner online straight away, so he can drive it (as the owner), and then after 6 months it'll legally have to be matriculated and he'll have owned it for 6 months.
> ...is this harebrained..?


Firstly, you can matriculate the vehicle whenever you want - there's no 6-month limit before you do it.

You might be confusing the fact that to avoid registration tax (import tax), you must do it within a period (30 days?) of signing on the padron.

If you transfer it to your partner and then wait 6 months, you'll have to pay the tax anyway.

About your partner (husband? ) driving it - if he is your husband (as in legally married), then it shouldn't be a problem. If you are not married, then no one else can drive it.


Regarding transferring it - I presume you mean doing this via DVLA? Where will the paperwork be posted to? Do you sill have an address in UK and will they forward on the V5 - you'll need this to matriculate it onto Spanish plates.


----------



## DreamDoLove (Jan 16, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> Firstly, you can matriculate the vehicle whenever you want - there's no 6-month limit before you do it.
> 
> You might be confusing the fact that to avoid registration tax (import tax), you must do it within a period (30 days?) of signing on the padron.
> 
> If you transfer it to your partner and then wait 6 months, you'll have to pay the tax anyway.


I've read in a few places that you have to have owned it for 6 months, e.g. Driving your car & buying a car in Spain. Practical legal information and advice by iAbogado, your English-speaking Spanish lawyers in Madrid | iAbogado - not thinking of the tax, just who'd be using it more (I work from home, he commutes to Barbate).



> About your partner (husband? ) driving it - if he is your husband (as in legally married), then it shouldn't be a problem. If you are not married, then no one else can drive it.


Interesting! But not married, so this confirms the bad news then, that only I can drive it... Wonder how well-known that is; I'd asked DVLA UK and they didn't know - must be lots of non-married couples on driving holidays in their own car/camper sharing the driving and not realising they're breaking the law! In any case, that's would be the reason for transferring ownership to my partner as soon as I brought it over; so that he could use it for work for up to 6 months. (And then we'd matriculate it or sell it.)




> Regarding transferring it - I presume you mean doing this via DVLA? Where will the paperwork be posted to? Do you sill have an address in UK and will they forward on the V5 - you'll need this to matriculate it onto Spanish plates.


Still have an address in UK yes, and would need to check about V5 etc. if I decided to try and go ahead with this convoluted plan.

Thanks as always for your answers Snikpoh!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh;9754026
About your partner (husband? ) driving it - if he is your husband (as in legally married) said:


> Can't you name another driver to be included if you want to (and pay for it)?


----------



## DreamDoLove (Jan 16, 2016)

Update from the DVLA in case of interest to anyone else - I can transfer ownership to my partner once I've driven it back here, so he can use it (and I can't - I don't need it, but I'm the only one heading back to NI). I'll have to tax it when I take ownership, then he'll have to tax it when I transfer ownership to him (I'll claim refund of unused months). The V5 will be sent to UK address - his parents'.

Being from NI, we have to provide insurance certificate when we tax, so we can't do that from here. But his parents can do that bit for us, once we organise insurance over the phone. Complicated as feck, and I've a long solo drive ahead of me (Rosslare-Cherbourg-Spain?) but it's all doable! Thanks again for all your input.


----------

